# Mon IMAC ne démarre plus



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2002)

Mon Imac ne démarre plus du tout. Le bouton d'allumage s'allume mais rien ne se passe. Pas de son de démarrage, l'écran reste désespérément noir, le sysytème ne démarre pas. Le lecteur CD semble fonctionner mais impossible de démarrer sur unCD.
Quelqu'n a-t-il une idée ?


----------



## LCT (2 Mai 2002)

Au cas où vous ne l'auriez pas fait, essayez de démarrer sur le CD_Rom d'installation Apple en appuyant sur la touche alt au démarrage.
Vous devriez voir apparaître l'icône du CD sur un fond bleu.
Si ça marche, sélectionnez l'icône du CD et cliquez sur la flèche droite.
Essayez également de zapper la PRAM.

[01 mai 2002 : message édité par LCT]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mai 2002)

SOS SAV SVP !...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2002)

Le problème a été le même pour plusieurs utilisateurs qui ont posté sur ces forums il y a quelque temps. La solution est simple et réussi dans 100% des cas : il faut débrancher le disque dur du Mac, puis le rebrancher... C'est tout ! Et ça fonctionne !

Les mystères de l'informatique...


----------



## GLX (22 Mai 2002)

bonjour,
Je fouille les forums pour dépanner un copain qui a un imac (G3 300 Mhz OS 8.6) bloqué :
- appui sur le bouton de démarrage --&gt; orange et son de démarrage
- le bouton devient vert
- pas d'allumage de l'écran, le dur tourne quelques secondes puis s'arrête
- le bouton d'allumage s'éteint

j'ai bien lu la réponse d'endeavour qui indique que débrancher et rebrancher le DD a résolu 100% des cas similaires (je ne trouve pas les posts d'origine)
Phipa contacté en privé m'indique que ça n'a pas marché pour lui, son iMac est parti au SAV.

Qui aurait des infos supplémentaires ?


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par GLX:
bonjour,
Je fouille les forums pour dépanner un copain qui a un imac (G3 300 Mhz OS 8.6) bloqué :
- appui sur le bouton de démarrage --&gt; orange et son de démarrage
- le bouton devient vert
- pas d'allumage de l'écran, le dur tourne quelques secondes puis s'arrête
- le bouton d'allumage s'éteint

j'ai bien lu la réponse d'endeavour qui indique que débrancher et rebrancher le DD a résolu *100%* des cas similaires (je ne trouve pas les posts d'origine)
Phipa contacté en privé m'indique que ça n'a pas marché pour lui, son iMac est parti au SAV.

Qui aurait des infos supplémentaires ?<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Endeavour se la pête un peu là. le mien a fait un séjour entre les mains de macinside apple care paris) pour changement d'alim.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2002)

Désolé pour toi Alèm, et pour les autres. Moi, je n'ai jamais eu d'iMac et je n'ai donc jamais rencontré ce problème !

Pour le truc du DD, je n'ai fait que relater une solution qui a été proposée plusieurs fois sur ces forums et qui semblait avoir marché. Mais c'est effectivement optimiste d'affirmer que ça résoud 100% des pannes... un ordi. est une machine bien plus compliquée.

Et si je me l'étais pété, j'aurais mis des lunettes noires


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Endeavour:
*Désolé pour toi Alèm, et pour les autres. Moi, je n'ai jamais eu d'iMac et je n'ai donc jamais rencontré ce problème !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'as bien du bol!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2002)

Le problème a des chances de provenir de le carte d'alimentation du moniteur.  Elle est à changer. voit les post sur THT ton il y a quelques semaines


----------

